# N&P closing, Metro bank or other?



## Clunegapyears (Feb 12, 2017)

Since we started full time, with about 70% in mainland Europe we've been using a Halifax Clarity credit card (as a back up) and a Norwich and Peterborough debit card (used  nearly all the time) for payments and ATMS.  Both do not charge fees for use in Europe and this has saved us a LOT of money.

N&P are closing all their bank accounts in August.  Grrr!

I have looked on the web and the only other debit card which does not charge Euro fees is Metro bank.  You have to walk in to open an account ... can do this in April.  Has anyone experience of them, as I'd not heard of them before?

Or ... who do other Euro travellers use?  I know there are pre-loaded cards, but can you use them in an ATM?


----------



## IanH (Feb 12, 2017)

Assuming you're old enough, we both use Saga Visa cards
No foreign charges and usually quite a generous rate for the Euro conversion on the statement
We ONLY use these abroad though (Don't know why, ask SWMBO!!)
We also do NOT use them in ATM's just take Euro's with us, always a much better rate than an ATM, I guess?


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2017)

Look at Nationwide Building Soc.

Their Flexdirect debit card is similar to the Halifax.... And gives a 1/2 % cashback.
Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 12, 2017)

*Need a replacement debit card*



IanH said:


> Assuming you're old enough, we both use Saga Visa cards
> No foreign charges and usually quite a generous rate for the Euro conversion on the statement
> We ONLY use these abroad though (Don't know why, ask SWMBO!!)
> We also do NOT use them in ATM's just take Euro's with us, always a much better rate than an ATM, I guess?



Thanks, but the Halifax Clarity does the same job as Saga ... it's the ATM issue that will start to cost us ... we are on Euroland for 6-12 months ...


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 12, 2017)

*Thabks*



Pauljenny said:


> Look at Nationwide Building Soc.
> 
> Their Flexdirect debit card is similar to the Halifax.... And gives a 1/2 % cashback.
> Terms and conditions apply.



Just checked ... seem to be free at ATMs but 2% on transactions .... and I already have one of these, as most of my savings are with them.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 12, 2017)

You could use your Clarity card to draw from an ATM and as soon as you get your monthly online statement pay it online , that way you only pay a small amount of interest , I think I paid a couple of quid interest on about 900 - 1000 euros.


----------



## iampatman (Feb 12, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> You could use your Clarity card to draw from an ATM and as soon as you get your monthly online statement pay it online , that way you only pay a small amount of interest , I think I paid a couple of quid interest on about 900 - 1000 euros.



If you pay off the amount you withdraw within 48hrs you don't pay any interest.

Pat


----------



## Tezza (Feb 12, 2017)

Revolut have this week giving existing customers a bank account with account number and sort code. You can have your wages or pension payed in and use as a standard bank account.......I think???


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 12, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Since we started full time, with about 70% in mainland Europe we've been using a Halifax Clarity credit card (as a back up) and a Norwich and Peterborough debit card (used  nearly all the time) for payments and ATMS.  Both do not charge fees for use in Europe and this has saved us a LOT of money.
> 
> N&P are closing all their bank accounts in August.  Grrr!
> 
> ...



Metro bank is a bank opening up all over the place I have a second account with them depending on which account you have is whether they charge abroad for Atm use
They are open Sundays too and dog friendly always a bowl of water and a treat on arrival


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 12, 2017)

*Treat on arrival *



chrismilo said:


> Metro bank is a bank opening up all over the place I have a second account with them depending on which account you have is whether they charge abroad for Atm use
> They are open Sundays too and dog friendly always a bowl of water and a treat on arrival



Oscar de Boscar would love this!  Do grown ups get a  treat too?  Could not keep up with making payment to Halifax Clarity within 24 hours of using ATM to avoid charges, but it is worth knowing in case of an emergency.  

Does anyone use a prepaid card for ATM transactions?  Does not seem to to be dissimilar to a current account!


----------



## Tezza (Feb 12, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Oscar de Boscar would love this!  Do grown ups get a  treat too?  Could not keep up with making payment to Halifax Clarity within 24 hours of using ATM to avoid charges, but it is worth knowing in case of an emergency.
> 
> Does anyone use a prepaid card for ATM transactions?  Does not seem to to be dissimilar to a current account!



Yes I use revolut....first £200 in a month is free....then for all other ATM withdrawals that month is charged at 2% . So if you were to take £500 out through a ATM it would cost £6.


Revolut ? Introducing Revolut current accounts


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 13, 2017)

*Thank you*



Tezza said:


> Yes I use revolut....first £200 in a month is free....then for all other ATM withdrawals that month is charged at 2% . So if you were to take £500 out through a ATM it would cost £6.
> 
> 
> Revolut ? Introducing Revolut current accounts



I like the way you can manage it easily on the phone as well as open up an account without having to go into a branch. And fee-less international transfers. And a second card.  Looking good ... just we take out more than £200 per month in cash per month!  Direct debits coming soon.  

Will compare with Metro bank.


----------



## Tezza (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't draw to much in cash so for me because I'm getting one of the best rates around I think I'm still slightly up over most cards.


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's free to draw cash at ATMs in Spain with a Santander account if that's any help.


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 13, 2017)

You can overpay on a Halifax Clarity card - so don't have to worry about sorting it in 24 hours


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 13, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> It's free to draw cash at ATMs in Spain with a Santander account if that's any help.



It wasn't the last time I used my santander card at a santander bank atm , although that was 2 years ago , have things changed in that time ?


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 20, 2017)

*N&P / Nationwide*



Clunegapyears said:


> Since we started full time, with about 70% in mainland Europe we've been using a Halifax Clarity credit card (as a back up) and a Norwich and Peterborough debit card (used  nearly all the time) for payments and ATMS.  Both do not charge fees for use in Europe and this has saved us a LOT of money.
> 
> N&P are closing all their bank accounts in August.  Grrr!
> 
> ...



Hi
Same problem for us too. We are already with Nationwide but have a Flexdirect card and account. This used to provide free European withdrawals but when they stopped this we also opened a N&P account which now will die 31st August. Nationwide also do a Flexplus account. This costs £10 per month. Compared with using the Flexdirect card at todays rates you would need to spend £6000 abroad for the free withdrawals on the Flexplus to break even against the annual £120 a year cost of running the account. However if you keep a minimum of £2500 in the account you will earn £75 back in interest over the year. To decide whether this account is for you you would need to consider whether you can benefit from the other perks of Free Travel insurance (limited to 31 days but upgradeable for longer), Free UK/European Breakdown Cover, Free Mobile Phone cover, Worldwide Card Assistance, and Identity theft cover. For anyone who already banks with Nationwide it may be attractive if only in that it offers a quick hassle free account change.

We are currently pondering this question for ourselves, it would certainly save us a lot on the insurances, however we would need convincing that the breakdown and travel insurances adequately cover all the circumstances of a motorhome. I have some reservations for example concerning the level of cover/ exclusions etc. for contents, valuables and documents, and getting pulled out of soft ground and suchlike that are more clearly described and covered in a dedicated motorhome (but not cheap) policy like those of Safeguard and The Caravan Club. 

I would be very interested to hear views from anyone who currently has a Flexplus account and has experience of their insurance offerings. In fact I may start a new thread on this particular insurance issue as we are soon to renew all our insurance policies.

Regards
Ian


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 12, 2017)

*Opened Metro Bank account*

Ok ... a review ...
Really easy to open, if you have a branch near you (i.e. In the South!  And close to London!).  Take your docs in and you walk out with the debit cards and internet banking sorted out.  You can even take kids and dogs in!  They will do bank switching for you too.
Using it in England and Ireland has been absolutely fine.  There is an app, but it is fairly basic, as you cannot set up STOs, or one off payments on it.... yet. BUT they have a 24/7 telephone service, where they will do it for you.  
Reason for change to Metro Bank .. N&P closing and Metro Bank do not charge overseas fees or % for transactions or cash withdrawals.
Impressed - yes so far.


----------



## Canalsman (May 12, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> You can overpay on a Halifax Clarity card - so don't have to worry about sorting it in 24 hours



So preload this card for your expected cash withdrawals and the Clarity card will cost you nowt!

But why go to this bother? There is hardly any need to use cash these days. Everywhere accepts cards ...


----------



## jennyp19 (May 13, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> So preload this card for your expected cash withdrawals and the Clarity card will cost you nowt!
> 
> But why go to this bother? There is hardly any need to use cash these days. Everywhere accepts cards ...



Not in a lot of Spanish towns they don't.


----------



## John H (May 13, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> So preload this card for your expected cash withdrawals and the Clarity card will cost you nowt!
> 
> But why go to this bother? There is hardly any need to use cash these days. Everywhere accepts cards ...



Try paying for tapas in a small bar with a card - or for a sack of peppers at the local market!  We use the Clarity Card and pay it off within 48 hours and have only ever paid 17p interest (I was late once!). Not only are there no fees if you do it this way but you will not get a better rate anywhere so we intend to stick with it as long as they offer the same deal. Paying it off takes seconds if you have access to Wi-Fi. Technically you are not allowed to pre-load but I have done it on occasions with no problems.


----------



## AllanD (May 13, 2017)

John H said:


> Try paying for tapas in a small bar with a card - or for a sack of peppers at the local market!  We use the Clarity Card and pay it off within 48 hours and have only ever paid 17p interest (I was late once!). Not only are there no fees if you do it this way but you will not get a better rate anywhere so we intend to stick with it as long as they offer the same deal. Paying it off takes seconds if you have access to Wi-Fi. Technically you are not allowed to pre-load but I have done it on occasions with no problems.



I didn't know this, well sussed out. I normally use a Halifax Clarity Card for credit card purchases and a Cashpassport pre-pay card for ATM withdrawals but think i'll try that next time.

Bit of an obvious question perhaps but do you get the same favourable exchange rate on the cash advance with the clarity card?


----------



## John H (May 13, 2017)

AllanD said:


> I didn't know this, well sussed out. I normally use a Halifax Clarity Card for credit card purchases and a Cashpassport pre-pay card for ATM withdrawals but think i'll try that next time.
> 
> Bit of an obvious question perhaps but do you get the same favourable exchange rate on the cash advance with the clarity card?



Hi

Yes, the rate is the same whether you draw cash or make a purchase with the card. We have used it for many years now (ever since Nationwide started charging for cash withdrawals).


----------



## Private (May 13, 2017)

*Beware pre-loading*

Check your T & C's if intending to pre-load a credit card; it can have consequences. 
I know it will invalidate Section 75 protection therefore likewise it may cause other issues as you are effectively using a credit card as a debit card.
The minimum you should check out is whether they will accept fraudulent losses as they could use the fact that it is your money that has been taken, rather than theirs, against you.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 13, 2017)

Caxton for cash withdrawals from ATMs and Revolut (because their exchange rate is better than Caxton) for point-of-sale transactions. We watch the exchange rate and buy/top-up when it's favourable, if we can.

There are no fees or transaction charges. Revolut has a £5000 per month limit beyond which you do pay a % commission.

Revolut is app only.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 13, 2017)

We also like to have a reasonable amount of cash on us ... coffees, lunch, markets etc.  To keep our finances as simple as possible, we prefer to use just the one bank account.  I can check the balance against our logging all spending and pay STOs and DD all from the one place.  Anyway ... I'm pleased with Metro Bank so far.


----------

